# Dragonflies



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I tried that the other day on a double winged blue Huey...he wouldn't hold still for me.  

Nice pic's threshershark !!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So do bats. :twisted: 

Nice pics thresh! 2nd to last is my fav. They're all nice though.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice pics. I can't ever get them things to stay put for me either.

Thanks


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

9th one down looks like a blue ribboner.... :wink: a Nikon Macro winner


----------

